# How should I approach the next couple days?



## Gardiners1 (12 Nov 2007)

Hey all.

I have my physical test on Wednesday afternoon and I am wondering how I should approach my workout schedule between now and then?  I have been running 5k every couple days and today, Monday, is my day to run.  Should I run as scheduled or should I run a shorter route or not at all?  I also do 100 pushups and situps over the course of a day.  I feel I recover from my runs fairly quickly but I want to go into the PT as fresh as possible. Any suggestions from the training gurus?

Thanks

Scott.


----------



## kallan2105 (12 Nov 2007)

You would normally run 5k on Wednesday as well though right??
If your used to running every other day I think you will be fine going into the test because your body is used to the work on that schedule.

You know it would be different if it was tomorrow, then that would be off your schedule.

In my opinion I think you should be fine and it will reflect truly how good of shape you are in.


----------



## kallan2105 (14 Nov 2007)

Did everything go well for you??


----------

